# 40 inch fish tank?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Has anybody ever seen a 40 inch fish tank for sale?


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

No. Why? Here is a chart of the standard shape tanks currently on the market: Aquarium Dimensions


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

It looks like they go from 36" (a so called 40 breeder) to 48" (a 40 long). 

I can see how the mistake of thinking a 40 is 40 ". Its like a 2 by 4 is not really 2 by 4.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah I was just hoping that someone had seen a 40 inch fish tank...... The reason is because on my dresser, I have 3 10 gallon tanks. One of them has a betta and some baby mystery snails. The other one has some cherry barbs,neon tetras,and 2 platy currently in qt. The last one has nothing in it because my favorite betta died about a week ago and he was the only inhabitant of the tank..... My dresser is 42 inches long So I was thinking about getting a larger tank.I was thinking of getting the largest tank I felt was safe to add( I am not on a concrete slab) so I could give them more room and maybe add some more fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go with a 40 breeder if you have the depth.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Is the dresser strong enough?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I can find out. If it can hold 300 pounds+ then I should be able to find an extra 100 pounds around the house. I have a turtle made out of cement that weighs about 20 or 40 pounds. my niece weighs 40 pounds and I also lift weights so I can get 40 pounds from there. Plus I can find some more weight if I look hard enough. Wit, or I could just sit on it with my neice and have one of my parents stand by the dresser to be me(weight wise)when I am standing over there.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Go with a 40 breeder if you have the depth.


My length is 42 inches and my width is 18 inch-21 inch.....my dresser is like a bow front tank. Is there a difference between width and depth :fish9:?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

36L x 18W x 17H is the dimensions. It would fit. Just be sure the dresser could hold it. 

Well, I believe its dependant on who you speak to, but yes width and depth are the same. I was referring to visual depth via scape. Sometimes I think people can read my mind... LOL.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am not worried about my dresser, it's what is underneath my dresser that scares me the most. I am not on a concrete slab so if I add to big of a tank then my floor will collapse. The dresser itself probably weighs at least 100 pounds. So with the 300 pounds from the tanks and the 100+pounds from the dresser is at least 400 pounds. And when I am walking over there add about 150(It's all muscle,no fat). So the total weight is 550 pounds over that small area. If I make it a 40 gallon tank then that would make it 650 pounds at the least. Also I think if it would help you sleep better at night (lol) then I will let you know that my dresser is made of solid wood, so very strong.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, mine is sitting on the same wall of a mobile home as another 40 gallon, and a 60 gallon. Mobile home floors.... Let that one sink in for a bit. Hope that makes you feel a little better hehe.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

It does make me feel better . When you say mobile home, do you mean like an rv?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't worry about the floor, worry more about the dresser, 650 lbs is only 3 adults standing around, it will hold fine

if you ever get a 180g or something, then worry


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No mobile home as in a pretty old trailer.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Marshall said:


> Don't worry about the floor, worry more about the dresser, 650 lbs is only 3 adults standing around, it will hold fine
> 
> if you ever get a 180g or something, then worry


 Which I will get one day.....one day......


----------

